# New to me Truck



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

2003 Dodge Ram 2500 CC/SB 5.7 V8, 8' MM2


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice, enjoy! Got mine a year ago and love the combo.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good. Mind if I ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

13k, I see you live in Ma, did you see the post on craigslist?

Bob


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck! Can you unmount the sno foil?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

JeepTJ00;1181939 said:


> 13k, I see you live in Ma, did you see the post on craigslist?
> 
> Bob


No I didn't see it on Craigslist, but I have been starting to browse around for a similar truck. $13K is a steal. How do you like the Hemi? Enough power for the 2500?


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

I can take the sno foil off... but it takes about 10 min to take all the bolts off. I prefer to leave it on cause i plow the streets for my town. and for the little time i need to stack its not bad.

Yea 13k was a great steal, he was asking 15k three months ago, I saw it then and called him but he wouldnt budge in price. so about a month ago i found it back on craigslist, for 13,500, but it needed some things. It was a 1 owner, and it was very well taken care of... all service records. 5th wheel bed rails, and dual pivoting hitch were included (as you can see from the 5th wheel in the pictures i need it!) It needs ball joints and hubs, so i got $500 off becasue thats around how much the parts will be, and i am a mechanic as well so the labor is just my time. The motor seems to be enought to push the snow. My heart was set on a diesel, but this truck was exactly what i wanted so i setteled for gas. The first big storm, i was very happy with the performance of the truck, the motor was more than enough for pushing the snow. i also hauled my dads truck home from NH because he blew a brake line. It pulled the truck and trailer fine, just had to take it slow. Im pretty sure if you got the gas jobber you would be just fine.










Bob


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice clean truck! You definitely got a good deal on it, how many miles? If you'd like to wake it up a bit, get a Superchips tuner and run the performance or tow tune. The shifting change alone makes a huge difference, but with 89+ octane she really wakes up!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, looks like it holds the weight of the trailer like a champ! It doesn't have a load leveling system or anything? you might have just swayed my mine over to the gassers. About how many MPG are you getting around town with it?


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, the truck has 89k on it now, 87k(when i bought it). as for the trailer, i believe the weight of it is around 2,500 or so, and then the weight of a truck like mine (5-6k or so) and the trailer does have weight dist. bars on it. i was getting about 8-9 mpg towing the trailer, and the truck gets around 10-12 around town. I don't drive crazy, im easy on the throttle. 
Plowguy43, I was thinking about a chip at some point, because I have the 5th wheel i go out with a couple times a month in the summer. I wish i had the 4:10's, but instead i have the 3:73s W/Limited slip. The other reason I ended up with the gasser is because i am a volunteer firefighter for my town and the cold starts to goto a JAWs call or a Fire in the middle of the winter would not be appreciated by the Cummins, but DeereFarmer I was in the same boat as you, i wanted a diesel so bad. but it was more money then i could have spent right now, and that truck had my name all over it. So far, i am happy with the purchase. and the gasser heats up quicker too for those cold night when the town calls me out at 3 in the morn to plow! one more picture of it at my shop after it just got detailed.










Bob


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a cummins, starts like a champ in the cold without it plugged in..

real nice truck, have fun with ball-joints, they can be tricky


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea, I have already done a set on my fathers truck, and they have been done once already in this truck, so it shouldn't be to bad... plus having a full shop is nice.

Bob


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an fyi- my truck weighs 8800lbs per the door so you were towing more than you think.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You stole that truck Bob! Looks great.


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

Plowguy, I will have to do a bit more research, but i was under the impression that the door sticker is the max weight (recommended) of the truck with a full tank of gas, full load of people, and the bed loaded. But if it was a true 8,800 like yours and mine, then the truck did pretty well, for 11,300lbs in the hills of NH. haha, no wonder why it pushes snow so easily.Thumbs Up

Bob


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops you may be right, here's what I found (I'm working off very little sleep lately hahaha)

- Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (lbs) 8,800, curb weight (lbs) 6,083, gross trailer weight braked (lbs) 8,750 and max payload (lbs) 2,720


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice. Do you still have the Disco with the plow? I'd be interested in talking about it if so. I have a few mounts in my garage and access to a cheap 96 Disco... Do you know the width of the front frame rails by any chance? Anyway, nice truck and good luck with it!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

nice truck!


----------



## JeepTJ00 (Dec 10, 2005)

affekonig;1199479 said:


> Very nice. Do you still have the Disco with the plow? I'd be interested in talking about it if so. I have a few mounts in my garage and access to a cheap 96 Disco... Do you know the width of the front frame rails by any chance? Anyway, nice truck and good luck with it!


Hey, I still have the Disco out in the backyard. I took it off the road for the winter. It has Meyers Jeep Wrangler frame on it that i cut and fabricated so it would fit. but the Rover plowed great for a suv. I am not a fan of Meyers or the trip edge design, but it worked. I will have to get the measurements for you as i do not have them off hand. I should considering thats all i work on all day long.

Bob


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck! Good luck with it this season.


----------

